# Tại sao tuyệt đối không được sử dụng Sữa Pediasure cho trẻ dưới 1 tuổi ?



## thuypham (24/11/18)

*Biếng ăn, nỗi lo về cân nặng của con đã trở thành nỗi ám ảnh với các mẹ. Nghe đồn sữa Pediasure giúp trẻ biếng ăn ăn ngon miệng và tăng cân đều nhưng con chưa được 1 tuổi tại sao không được dùng ? Sữa nào cho trẻ dưới 1 tuổi tăng cân và hết biếng ăn đây ??? Cùng chúng tôi giải đáp ngay!*

*Tại sao tuyệt đối không được sử dụng Sữa Pediasure cho trẻ dưới 1 tuổi ?*
Sữa mẹ là thực phẩm hoàn hảo nhất của tự nhiên, cung cấp cho con bạn sự khởi đầu tốt nhất trong cuộc sống. Đây là lý do tại sao tổ chức Y tế thế giới (WHO) khuyến cáo nuôi con hoàn toàn bằng sữa mẹ ít nhất trong 6 tháng đầu đời. Và một điều vô cùng quan trọng là nuôi con bằng sữa mẹ không chỉ mang lại lợi ích cho bé, mà còn tốt cho bạn nữa !

Không chỉ riêng gì sữa bột Pediasure thôi đâu mà các loại sữa bột khác cũng vậy, nếu cho bé sử dụng sữa bột sớm trẻ sẽ khó hấp thu do hệ tiêu hóa của trẻ con non nớt không thể hấp thụ hết các chất dinh dưỡng có trong sữa.

Tóm lại: các mẹ nên nhớ tuyệt đối không được sử dụng sữa Pediasure cho trẻ dưới 1 tuổi vì:

Sữa Pediasure được Abbott Hoa Kỳ nghiên cứu và sản xuất cho trẻ trên 1 tuổi là trẻ đã có hệ tiêu hóa tương đối ổn định và hoàn toàn khác so với trẻ dưới 1 tuổi, hệ tiêu hóa chưa hoàn thiện.
Để tăng cân tốt cho bé, sữa Pediasure Abbott tập trung một lượng lớn chất/ đơn vị sữa. Đối với trẻ dưới 1 tuổi, sữa sẽ làm cho hệ tiêu hóa của trẻ quá tải, khó tiêu ban đầu sẽ gây táo bóng về lâu dần sẽ càng làm trẻ biếng ăn hơn chứ không phải trị biếng ăn nữa.
_

_
_Tại sao tuyệt đối không được sử dụng Sữa Pediasure cho trẻ dưới 1 tuổi ?_
​Giờ bạn đã nắm chắc được nguyên nhân tại sao không nên dùng sữa Pediasure Abbott cho bé dưới 1 tuổi chưa ?

_Nguồn: Websosanh_​


----------

